# Any comments on Ultegra SL Wheels (WH-6600-G)



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I read one review that was very promising. Anyone else have any input on this wheelset?


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

I am just finishing a build on a new Roubaix Pro frameset (to replace a crashed Roubaix Comp), and I put full Ultegra SL on it, *including* this wheelset. The shop should have the bike done tomorrow. My only prior experience with wheels was the Shimano 105 / RH-560 wheelset. I'm currently riding Specialized All-Condition Pro tyres. I'll post back when I put some time on the new wheelset.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

How much were the wheels? They come on the Roubaix Expert now.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

MCF said:


> I read one review that was very promising. Anyone else have any input on this wheelset?


Be aware that they are Shimano 10-speed only. - TF


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> Be aware that they are Shimano 10-speed only. - TF


No they are 10 speed compatible.

Even the new Dura Ace wheel, previously the ONLY wheel that was 10 speed ONLY, is now ten speed compatible. 

Shimano has done away with the 10 speed only splines on the freehub body.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ewitz said:


> No they are 10 speed compatible.
> 
> Even the new Dura Ace wheel, previously the ONLY wheel that was 10 speed ONLY, is now ten speed compatible.
> 
> Shimano has done away with the 10 speed only splines on the freehub body.


Can you confirm this? Have you seen a WH-6600 that is 9-speed compatible?

Their docs still say 10-speed (Euro page since the US site is currently down, but it says the same)

http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/catalog...<>ast_id=1408474395181667&bmUID=1208270327696

I agree that the new DA has a Ti freehub body with 8/9/10 splines (now 7850, not 7800), but have seen nothing to indicate that they have changed the Ultegra. Are they using Ti or did they design a steel freehub body? (If so, then it may be interchangeable with the 10-only freehub body) Does it have a new model number?

TF


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

TT's correct. The Ultegra's are still 10-speed only. A visit to the Shimano site confirms this. Still looks like the crappy aluminum freehub body to me. And the site appears to be up to date, since it includes all the 7850 wheels.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The cassette is the CS-6600 which has never been the Dura Ace 10 speed only splines.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ewitz said:


> The cassette is the CS-6600 which has never been the Dura Ace 10 speed only splines.


Both the CS-6600 and the 105 (5600??) fit the 10-speed only splines (except for the Ultegra 'junior' gears that have a 13 or larger small cog). - TF


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> The cassette is the CS-6600 which has never been the Dura Ace 10 speed only splines.


 The CS-6600 is 10-speed, and works fine on Dura Ace freehub body wheels. I've used CS-6600 cassettes on Shimano WH-600 (the precursor to the Ultegra wheels) and WH-7801 wheel sets, both of which are 10-speed only.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

The new big with Ultegra SL is finished. I haven't had a chance to ride it just yet, but I thought I'd post a photo of the wheels:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/2419305923/" title="Ultegra SL Wheelset by Brad Smith, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3188/2419305923_f1ea929176.jpg" width="375" height="500" alt="Ultegra SL Wheelset" /></a>

If you want to see more of my Roubaix Pro build, check my <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradsmith/sets/72157604580450997/">Flickr gallery</a>.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

You'll find the Ultegras to be a nice match with the Roubaix. I put 11,000 miles on my Ultegras (actually WH-600's) on my Roubaix before I cracked one. Keep an eye on the rear, around where the spokes enter the rim.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

After about 4-5 rides on the WH-6600-G wheelset, I can definitely say I enjoy them. There may be better wheels out there, especially for the price, but these ride well, feel durable, and look amazing if you have an Ultegra SL build.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

*How durable are these wheels?*

I am 6' 3" and weigh 235 to 240. Would these wheels be durable enough for me given normal riding circumstances (i.e. decent roads with minimal potholes)? I am planning on buying a Specialized Roubaix Expert soon and the wheelset that come on the bike are Shimano Ultegra SLs.


----------



## 39n 121w (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's my WH-6600-G story: 

The wheels came on my 2008 Roubaix Expert. I'm a light rider - 150 lbs. who is very easy on componentry. Within several rides I started to hear a strange popping noise (almost like a spoke breaking). It took me a while to diagnose but it was coming from the rear hub. I could grab the wheel and move it lateraly. It would only move a millimeter or two at the hub but at the rim this equated to enough movement to rub on the brake pads. I took it into the shop and they took it apart and tightened everything up. It road fine for a 8 rides or so and then the same noises reappeared. To make a long story short - The wheel went back to the shop 3 times and then they finally sent it to Shimano. Shimano appearently put a new freehub body in it and after two weeks I got it back. My first ride on it was a 60 miler and the noise and side- play came back within 10 miles. I counted the "pings" and "pops" and ended up with 45 by the end of the ride! The final chapter of this tale ends well. I took the rear wheel back in and the guys at the shop, who had been very helpful all along, called Shimano and told them the news. Shimano decided to replace the wheels with some Dura Ace 7850s. Obviously I'm happy with how Shimano handled the situation. So After 8 months of wheel problems I'm looking foward to trying out my new wheels on a long ride tomorrow.

Final verdict - I thought the WH-6600G rode fine in terms of road feel and lateral stiffness and lthey ooked great, but something was obviously wrong with the internals. I've ridden Shimano gruppos since Dura Ace 7400 in the mid 80's and have never had a problem with anything. It has always been super reliable. So my wheels may have been an anomaly.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> How durable are these wheels?


At your size, I'd look elsewhere. I only weigh 145 lbs and I cracked my after about 2 years.


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

Dr_John said:


> At your size, I'd look elsewhere. I only weigh 145 lbs and I cracked my after about 2 years.


Good advice. Gotta say, I haven't weighed 145 pounds since I was around 11/12 years old. Even at my lightest, when wrestling in high school, I weighed 167 pounds and had little to no fat on me. With our weight differences I would probably have to buy a new wheelset within a week of buying the bike!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, it's really too bad. I did really like the ride, and after 11,000 miles they still spun great and were true.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

I purchased a Roubaix Expert last year, and it came with this wheel set. I weigh in at around 170lbs and have put around a couple of thousand miles on them with no problems.


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

Just got these on my Roubaix Expert, seem very good so far, minimal flex, spin up quickly and very easy to maintain speed. I'm using them with Continental GP4000's and couldn't be happier......(well until I get the 46mm Reynolds Carbon Clincher bug...)


----------

